# Sewage Under House: How To Remove Smell



## rajivsab

Hi, the main sewage drain under my house developed a leak and although now fixed I am left with the smell of sewage that I would like to neutralize safely. I spread an household antibacterial solution (Lysol) to take care of the bacteria and it is reasonably dry, although a little damp down there. My plumber recommended I spread Lime under the house. Are there any powder products I can spread down under the house crawl space to neutralize the odor without harming the occupants? Calcium Oxide but I read a bulletin from NJ saying this is harmful for the lungs.

Many thanks for a speedy response.


----------



## glennjanie

Hello RajivSab:
First, you need to make the repair in you sewer line to get rid of the sewage. Next, try to get the sewage out of the crawl space, usually you can get it to run over to the foundation footer. Since most footers are stepped down to get to the lowest corner, try to get the sewage to run to that point.
It may be necessary to rent a hammer-drill and make a hole in the foundation at the low corner to drain it out. Use the largest bit you can get for the hammer-drill.
With the sewage gone, you can dust the space with hydrated lime to speed the decomposition and cover the smell. Then you will need lots of ventilation, use an electric fan to speed it up.
Glenn


----------



## rajivsab

Lowe's has a 50 lb bag, Type "S" Hydrated Lime made by Chemstar used for mixing in Concrete I believe. The link is:

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=3698-286-1118-60

And then there's the "Garden Lime" variety 5lb bag which is less toxic I believe.

Here's that link:

http://www.espoma.com/content.aspx?type=p&intCategoryID=2&id=8

Which one to use for my purpose? I believe the Chemstar one will need a mask and careful precaution. I do have 2 ground heaters sitting in the crawl space and that stuff may come into the house so maybe the garden variety will be safer for the occupants. What do you think?

many thanks.


----------



## glennjanie

Hydrated Lime is inert, wear a dust mask while applying it. Garden lime is not as water solubile and therefore not as effective.
Glenn


----------

